# Who owns who here? (Pics included!)



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

So last night I ran out of my frozen crickets that I'd been hiding under/around Lily's toys for her. I had to work at the pet store today, so I figured I could buy some more for her for tonight. Unfortunately, we ran out of crickets today before I could get some. Okay, no problem....I'll get some mealworms! Lily would love that, she hasn't had them in months! I bought a container, headed home. Time came to go tend to Lily, so I went off to my hedgie chores. I decided to try making scrambled egg for her tonight, since I'm hoping she'll end up liking it and I can use them to make a birthday cake for her in a couple weeks. Did that, got everything put in place in her cage and got her out to say hi and take some pictures.

"Look! I still fit in Mom's hand! ...Kinda, anyway."









Mmmm, three mealies! I forgot how squirmy these guys are. :lol: 


















Then it was time for a quick stretch! I was excited to get a picture of that, I never have before.










This is definitely my favorite picture out of tonight's brief shoot.









Then it was back into her cage to inspect her treat dish...Scrambled eggs and sweet potato baby food!









However...She was less than impressed with both. Instead...She hurried over to a toy to sniff around for her frozen crickets.

"There's gotta be one here, there always is!"









"Wait....Mom, how come there's no cricket here?"









"WHERE'S MY CRICKETS??"









After this she proceeded to inspect her green frog stuffed animal, hoping there was a cricket there. Still no cricket and I got the most accusing hedgie glare. So...Guess who's going to buy crickets from another store tomorrow? :roll: I'm so whipped.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is adorable  I know how you must be feeling, they make you feel so guilty when you don't have something for them they are used to. I get that look when they don't get their mealies, sometimes I run out and then I end up feeling bad lol


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahaha awww what a cute story! Lily definitely sounds like she has her mommy wrapped around her finger... er... paw? Anyway, she is so super adorable!!! I LOVE when animals can just convey their feelings so clearly! What a darling! ...More pics?  

P.S. That picture of her stretching--GAH! HEDGIE YOGA! SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

She's soooo cute! I love the picture of her stretching and searching for the crickets! Hopefully you'll be able to get more soon, hehe.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

About time we got some more pics of the stunning Lily!!  She's adorable and thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: She is so cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
The things we do for our hedgies... >_>;

I love the pic of Lily stretching  That's one of my favorite things about hedgehogs; how they stretch xD

Lily is one smart hedgie, having you this whipped


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it!! She is too cute! That hedgie stretch is awesome! Great pictures and a lovely story.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, thanks guys! I have to admit, you all have Shetland to thank for me finally remembering to get some pictures. She makes me feel guilty for not taking more to share! :lol: And yeah...I'm completely ruled by my little one-pound hedgehog.  Wait till her birthday is here and I post pictures of her little cake I'm planning to make (I think I'm going to have to use cat food...She stuck her nose up at the eggs last night) and all of the presents she's getting! Momma's going slightly overboard this year. >.> :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

At the exact time I read your post in the wee hours of the morning, on the couch and wide awake, Snarf was repeatedly bashing a toy I hide crickets under against his wall to ask for more. :shock: 

If you don't hear from me for more than a couple days...SEND HELP! He and Sumo have taken over.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: We'll send a rescue team! We can arm them with little frozen cricket launchers to pacify the boys long enough to get you and Jaimie out.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

very cute pics indeed! 

As humans we should always remember that we are the "staff" - we can disillusion ourselves that we have pets....but i think we're wrong.... :lol: 
Ralph had us running in circles and well, Cleo (cat) is still mad at me and ignoring the heck out of me since i went to collect him from my friends at the weekend, after our vacation....apparently he had a great time on 'his' vacation and didn't want to come home and boy, is he sulking!!!!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is just darling! 

I love hedgehog stretches. When Milly did it for the first time, I was like, "OMG What the **** is she doing!" Then I realized she was just stretching.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Miss Lily is just so gorgeous! That 5th picture looks like she is lounging at the beach. I suggest you get her what she wants-she has made her needs perfectly clear! Now I cannot wait for the birthday pictures? Feeling guilty?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love your human, Lilly! Hedgehogs rule! :twisted: 


form Holly.

( sorry, i just had to that  )


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lily is nobody's fool. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

And people believe training humans is hard. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To update, yes, I did go get crickets (70 of the stupid things :roll: ) yesterday and Lily got five or six of them last night. Checked when I got home today and sure enough, they're all gone and the toys are slightly out of place. I think I'm in her good graces again. :lol: 

Sorry Shetland, you do have to wait at least until her birthday! :lol: June 12th is the day, and she'll be getting lots of presents and a cake.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see your birthday cake. I am going to need ideas. Nara's BD is July 2.

Of course we are their staff: we clean their wheels, launder their bedding, scoop the poop, feed them, make sure they are warm--attend to their every need.  

And we are the ones who go to work to earn money for crickets and mealworms.

In my next life, I think I want to be a hedgehog! :lol: 

Donna


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Cute!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

MomLady said:


> Can't wait to see your birthday cake. I am going to need ideas. Nara's BD is July 2.
> 
> Of course we are their staff: we clean their wheels, launder their bedding, scoop the poop, feed them, make sure they are warm--attend to their every need.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Very true! For Lily's cake, I think I'm going to use wet cat food (the pate kind), maybe mixed with a bit of baby food and with mealworms (or maybe frozen crickets) mixed in. I wanted to try writing Lily's name on the top of the cake with baby food, but I highly doubt that's going to work. :lol: Another idea is to use scrambled eggs instead of wet cat food, but as Lily seems determined to not like eggs, I had to give up on that idea. I might also make a human cake for me and my friend that will be here for Lily's birthday. Why should she get to have all the fun? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Put some runny babyfood (usually fruits/veg) in a sandwich bag and cut off one corner. You just made a disposable piping machine!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

XD That's actually exactly what I was vaguely planning to do. I just wasn't sure how well it'd work. >.> I might give it a try then, see how it does work. If it completely fails, I'll just smooth it out and add more to give it an even coat and call it frosting. :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww Lily pictures!!!

I remember when I first joined this forum, Lily's pictures were always my favourite, she is still as cute as ever!!!


----------

